# Just bought a Bersa Thunder .380



## Josser

Just bought a Bersa Thunder .380 for my wife. Got it home and noticed it had a test shell in a brown bag. Guess they test them before shipping? Anyway stripped it down and it looked like it had already been oiled from the factory, is that true or do I need to clean and oil her before the first use? Thanks and any suggestions anyone can give will be appreciatted. Jerry


----------



## cougartex

Congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy it. I always field strip and clean a new gun before 1st time use.

Certain states and jurisdictions now require that all newly manufactured pistols and revolvers must be accompanied by a cartridge case, which has been test fired from that gun at the factory. The case must be placed in a sealed container bearing certain information concerning this test cartridge.


----------



## recoilguy

Congrats on the new gun, it is test fired, Clean it before using it if you haven't already used it. If so clean it now. factory gunk is more for rust prevention then lubrication.

RCG


----------



## group17

The bag the shell comes in has the date of testing on it so you can tell when your gun was made and test fired.
The gunk in your gun should be cleaned out and re-lubed. Make sure you also clean the gunk out of the mag which you can't see or you will have problems with future firings.
They are great guns enjoy!


----------



## trailblazer

Josser said:


> Just bought a Bersa Thunder .380 for my wife. Got it home and noticed it had a test shell in a brown bag. Guess they test them before shipping? Anyway stripped it down and it looked like it had already been oiled from the factory, is that true or do I need to clean and oil her before the first use? Thanks and any suggestions anyone can give will be appreciatted. Jerry


a note on bersas:
1...all bersas need to be cleaned & properly lubricated before use....that goo that is on there is a preservative, not a lubricant. the gun is shipped that way to protect it. you may need to clean the mag. also.

2...don't try any SD ammo until you have 300-400 rounds of ball ammo down range.

3..WWB is more flat nosed than some other ball ammo & can cause feed problems initially.

4...if the gun has a nickel finish, DO NOT use anything that contains ammonia such as hoppe's 9.

5...after market Pro-Mags are not recommended with a bersa, they are very unreliable.

6...wealth of info at.
http://www.bersachat.com/forums/forum.php.

thanx & happy shooting
trailblazer


----------



## Ogre

You will both enjoy the BT380. I own one myself and it is a daily carry, Monday through Friday, since it makes for a really nice boot gun (inside an ankle holster while wearing my ropers). Balls-on accurate, reliable, and it eats just about any ammo you feed it. Just be sure to keep it clean. Welcome aboard!:smt023


----------



## alleydude

trailblazer said:


> a note on bersas:
> 
> 4...if the gun has a nickel finish, DO NOT use anything that contains ammonia such as hoppe's 9.
> 
> trailblazer


I never knew this. So what do you use on guns with a nickel finish?


----------



## trailblazer

alleydude said:


> I never knew this. So what do you use on guns with a nickel finish?


you can use hoppe's on the gun itself, just not on the NKL finish.

there is a wealth of knowledge at Bersa Chat Forum

trailblazer


----------

